# Apple Watch serie 5



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

La future Apple Watch sera elle prochainement présentée a la keynote de Septembre 2019 !!
C'est encore un peu le flou pour le moment .

Qu'attendez vous de cette future iWatch,

Pensez vous que le prochain iOS nous dévoile quelques secrets ?


----------



## peyret (2 Mai 2019)

Qu'elle donne l'heure....


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2019)

Plus indépendante de l'iPhone qui soit un produit à part entière, tout en restant très complémentaire si on le veut.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Plus indépendante de l'iPhone qui soit un produit à part entière, tout en restant très complémentaire si on le veut.


Ce n'est pas déjà le cas avec les versions cellulaires ?


----------



## fousfous (2 Mai 2019)

Qu'elle reste complémentaire à l'iPhone, pas une tentative de la rendre à tout prix indépendante.
Qu'on reste à l'objectif de la journée d'autonomie pour permettre d'enfin l'affiner (parce qu'avec la série 4 quand je me couche avec 75% je trouve ça dommage).
Une apparition du microLED peut-être? Histoire de voir ce que ça donne comme techno.

Et sinon c'est vrai que la série 4 est bien complète et c'est dur de voir quoi lui rajouter.


----------



## 2505 (10 Mai 2019)

Que l’écran reste allumé en permanence....


----------



## Mcbm (19 Mai 2019)

Pour moi, la série 4 est parfaite. Je ne vois pas quoi lui apporter de plus. 
Ce qui pourrait être intéressant, c’est un suivi de la santé un peu plus poussé.
Peut-être le suivi du sommeil et encore, c’est un truc qui servirait une fois ou deux. 
Par contre l’écran allumé en permanence, je ne vois pas trop l’intérêt, c’est pas la fonction qui me ferait acheter cette future Apple Watch.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (11 Juillet 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> Pour moi, la série 4 est parfaite. Je ne vois pas quoi lui apporter de plus.
> Ce qui pourrait être intéressant, c’est un suivi de la santé un peu plus poussé.
> Peut-être le suivi du sommeil et encore, c’est un truc qui servirait une fois ou deux.
> Par contre l’écran allumé en permanence, je ne vois pas trop l’intérêt, c’est pas la fonction qui me ferait acheter cette future Apple Watch.



Ce genre de message me fait vouloir acheter l'AppleWatch 4 maintenant et ne pas attendre une hypothetique evolution qu'aurait l'AppleWatch 5...
Argh!!!!


----------



## yabr (11 Juillet 2019)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Ce genre de message me fait vouloir acheter l'AppleWatch 4 maintenant et ne pas attendre une hypothetique evolution qu'aurait l'AppleWatch 5...
> Argh!!!!


moi j'attends avec impatience la sortie de la 5 pour acheter la '4 dont le prix sera revu à la baisse...tres envie de déja revendre ma 3 nike + pour racheter une 4 ,pas nike(pour moi aucun interet)...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2019)

La 5 va sortir ?


----------



## yabr (11 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La 5 va sortir ?


je suppose? enfin je n'en sais pas plus,mais ils sortent forcement tous les ans un produit nouveau???
qui peut confirmer?
en tous cas je vise la 4....son electrocardiographe me plait )
aux detenteurs de la 4,l'utilisez vous?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> je suppose? enfin je n'en sais pas plus,mais ils sortent forcement tous les ans un produit nouveau???
> qui peut confirmer?
> en tous cas je vise la 4....son electrocardiographe me plait )
> aux detenteurs de la 4,l'utilisez vous?



Non j'ai mème jamais testé


----------



## Mcbm (11 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> je suppose? enfin je n'en sais pas plus,mais ils sortent forcement tous les ans un produit nouveau???
> qui peut confirmer?
> en tous cas je vise la 4....son electrocardiographe me plait )
> aux detenteurs de la 4,l'utilisez vous?



Je l’ai utilisé au début mais maintenant, c’est très rare que je l’utilise. C’est une fonction sympa mais c’est tout, ça peut être utile pour les personnes souffrant de fibrillation.


----------



## Tony 11 (11 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> je suppose? enfin je n'en sais pas plus,mais ils sortent forcement tous les ans un produit nouveau???
> qui peut confirmer?
> en tous cas je vise la 4....son electrocardiographe me plait )
> aux detenteurs de la 4,l'utilisez vous?


Bonsoir , je l utilise assez souvent pour les séances de sport ou de running après à savoir si c est aussi fiable qu un vrai la est là question mais personnellement c est pas mal comme sa je peut savoir à peu près si une séance a était plus intense qu une autre .


----------



## Vanton (12 Juillet 2019)

Pareil que les autres, j’en ai fait deux ou trois pour m’amuser au début. Mais comme rien d’anormal apparaît, je n’ai pas retenté l’expérience. 

Et évidemment qu’il y aura une Series 5 à la rentrée [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (13 Juillet 2019)

Par contre c'est vrai que niveau rumeur sur la série 5 c'est le vide, on voit bien que les journalistes s'en foutent complètement...


----------



## ibabar (26 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> les journalistes s'en foutent complètement...


Les consommateurs aussi... sauf les quelques geeks dont nous faisons partie


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Juillet 2019)

Je me suis acheté la séries 4 qui remplace ma séries 2. 
Quelle claque. 
Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. 
Je ne pense pas que l Watch séries 5 apporte grand chose de nouveau (enfin j’espère))


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Je me suis acheté la séries 4 qui remplace ma séries 2.
> Quelle claque.
> Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat.
> Je ne pense pas que l Watch séries 5 apporte grand chose de nouveau (enfin j’espère))



Belle achat
Tu as pris quel modèle ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Belle achat
> Tu as pris quel modèle ?



Le modèle sport gris sidéral 
J’ai commandé un casing pour cette Watch, casing dont les bords protègent l’écran. 
Pas de protège écran car je nage beaucoup!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Le modèle sport gris sidéral
> J’ai commandé un casing pour cette Watch, casing dont les bords protègent l’écran.
> Pas de protège écran car je nage beaucoup!



C'est le modèle acier ? 
Deja testé en Mer ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Par contre c'est vrai que niveau rumeur sur la série 5 c'est le vide, on voit bien que les journalistes s'en foutent complètement...


Il n'y aura peut être pas d'Apple Watch 5


----------



## Vanton (26 Juillet 2019)

Il a dit Sport... [emoji6] La dénomination n’existe plus mais c’est bien un modèle alu, ça se voit sur la photo.

Et il est impossible qu’il n’y ait pas de 5 !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Juillet 2019)

Testée en mer et en piscine. Un petit rinçage à l’eau douce et c’est reparti!! J’ai un bracelet bouclé sport jaune flash qui va super bien avec mon Watch et est très confortable même avec les températures que nous avons en Malaisie


----------



## macbook60 (26 Juillet 2019)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Je me suis acheté la séries 4 qui remplace ma séries 2.
> Quelle claque.
> Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat.
> Je ne pense pas que l Watch séries 5 apporte grand chose de nouveau (enfin j’espère))




Le meme effet quand vous passerez de l’iPad 10.5 a l’ipad pro 11 pouces lol


----------



## ibabar (26 Juillet 2019)

Oui, il y aura forcément à la keynote de septembre une Serie 5 comme il y aura des nouveaux iPhone: c'est la "règle annuelle" depuis belle lurette.

Et on peut être à peu près sûr qu'il n'y aura pas de changement de design, pas plus sans doute sur la Serie 6.
Donc la nouveauté se fera sur les fonctions: analyse du sommeil, analyse de la glycémie...etc (la fonction tensiomètre et/ou stéthoscope électronique comme le dernier brassard Withings me semble plus ardue sur un poignet: https://www.withings.com/fr/fr/bpm-core).

Mais toutes ces fonctions de santé sont très complexes et nécessitent beaucoup de recherches et de tests pour implémenter une vraie fonction validée par les autorités, et non un simple gadget !
Donc au final LA nouveauté sera sans doute de couper le fil totalement avec l'iPhone en rendant la Watch indépendante dès la sortie de l'emballage, et donc ouverte à l'énorme marché de gens qui n'ont pas d'iPhone. Donc effectivement pas de grand changement pour nous les Mac-addicts (mais de bonnes affaires à faire sur les Series 4).


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Il a dit Sport... [emoji6] La dénomination n’existe plus mais c’est bien un modèle alu, ça se voit sur la photo.
> 
> Et il est impossible qu’il n’y ait pas de 5 !



A voir


----------



## fousfous (26 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Les consommateurs aussi... sauf les quelques geeks dont nous faisons partie


Il y a quand même beaucoup de ventes, pas juste de simple geeks.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Il y a quand même beaucoup de ventes, pas juste de simple geeks.


Oui , c'est mème énorme


----------



## ibabar (26 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Il y a quand même beaucoup de ventes, pas juste de simple geeks.


C'était une joke 
Mais ceci étant, hormis une poignée de fans, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait un engouement des consommateurs à attendre la prochaine Watch, et guère davantage pour l'attente de la prochaine itération de watchOS.
La plupart des commentaires ici sont d'ailleurs pour dire _"je suis satisfait de ma 3, je ne vois pas pourquoi je changerais pour la 4"_, ou encore _"je ne vois vraiment pas ce que la 5 pourrait apporter de plus, à part une baisse de prix sur la 4 que je prendrai alors"_...etc.
Je n'ai jamais vu de hardcore-fan qui change sa Watch tous les ans, alors que l'iPhone même à 1500€, ça ne freine pas un nombre non-négligeable d'acheteurs qui veulent changer chaque année.

_Je pense aussi que l'engouement des ventes est lié au positionnement prix: les iPhone ont franchi des prix stratosphériques... quel produit Apple pour faire un cadeau (typiquement de Noël) à un prix "raisonnable", disons dans un range 300 à 500€...
_ l'iPad 6 ou Mini (mais souvent les gens sont équipés et ces appareils bien que MàJ fleurent bon le "ça sent pareil"... pourquoi offrir une tablette qui sera juste un peu plus rapide qu'un iPad Air 2 qui fait encore très bien le job !?)
_ les AirPods... oui mais souvent en rupture
_ l'Apple TV mais c'est plus un achat de foyer que pour un ado par exemple, sans compter que le marché en France est déjà bien exploité par les box opérateurs, plus maintenant les enceintes connectées
_ le HomePod mais beaucoup le comparent à de vulgaires enceintes connectées, et quand on voit le prix d'une Amazon Echo en comparaison...
_ si on excepte les gadgets vendus en Apple Store mais sans la pomme dessus (y compris les Beats), et les accessoires (une pochette cuir c'est bien mais ça claque moins qu'un objet "qui vit seul"), il ne reste finalement que la Watch
_ après il reste bien sûr d'autres cadeaux dans cette gamme de prix mais dont l'intéressé peut déjà être équipé (console de jeux, casque à réduction de bruit...), beaucoup de segments n'existent presque plus (qui veut encore d'un appareil photo compact, d'une petite chaîne hifi...), et pour qui cherche un beau gros cadeau avec l'aura d'une marque (comme la Pomme), il ne reste plus grand-chose !_


----------



## Vanton (27 Juillet 2019)

Je suis assez d’accord. 

Je pense d’ailleurs que le succès des AirPods vient en partie du fait que c’est le seul produit Apple encore à la portée de toutes les bourses. À une époque on avait un iPod nano pour le même prix et tout le monde avait un nano. C’était un cadeau facile à moins de 200€. Aujourd’hui dans la gamme à ce prix il n’y a plus grand chose à part les AirPods. J’ai ce sentiment que c’est le seul produit Apple qu’une partie du public peut encore se payer... Une façon de s’offrir un produit à l’image prestigieuse et cool sans exploser son compte... Ce qu’était le nano en son temps. 

Pour l’Apple Watch il était très clair dans les enquêtes au lancement qu’elle avait séduit deux clientèles : les technophiles de la première heure qui ont été lourdement déçus par le produit à l’usage et, étrangement, une clientèle âgée qui elle semblait ravie. Ça ressortait nettement des études, beaucoup de clients avaient la cinquantaine voire plus. Ce qui est inhabituel pour un tout nouveau produit. 

Et c’est vrai qu’autour de moi, la plupart de ceux qui avaient acheté cette montre avaient ce profil : très technophile ou 45/55ans plutôt aisé. 

Et si les premiers s’intéressent aux nouvelles sorties, les seconds ne s’en soucient pas vraiment... Ils sont satisfaits de leur produit et ne passent pas leur temps à suivre l’actu tech.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Je suis assez d’accord.
> 
> Je pense d’ailleurs que le succès des AirPods vient en partie du fait que c’est le seul produit Apple encore à la portée de toutes les bourses.


C'est pourtant pas donné


----------



## Vanton (28 Juillet 2019)

C’est sûr... Mais c’est le produit le plus accessible quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

Pour en revenir a l'Apple Watch 5 , je ne suis toujours pas persuader d'une sortie prochaine , les informations restant plus que discrète


----------



## fousfous (28 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour en revenir a l'Apple Watch 5 , je ne suis toujours pas persuader d'une sortie prochaine , les informations restant plus que discrète


C'est juste que ceux qui cherchent les rumeurs s'en foutent (et ça permet de voir que c'est pas Apple qui met les rumeurs en ligne sinon ça parlerait aussi de la watch).


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est juste que ceux qui cherchent les rumeurs s'en foutent (et ça permet de voir que c'est pas Apple qui met les rumeurs en ligne sinon ça parlerait aussi de la watch).


Je doute car l'Apple Watch attise pas mal de convoitises , et beaucoup de personnes s'y intéressent


----------



## fousfous (28 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je doute car l'Apple Watch attise pas mal de convoitises , et beaucoup de personnes s'y intéressent


Ça fait quand même moins vendre que de parler d'iPhone. Ça doit aussi venir qu'elle fait maintenant "l'unanimité" avec les principaux "défauts" de réglé, tout comme l'iPad qui a été rapidement mature et qui a vite été oublié. Alors que l'iPhone a toujours divisé et c'est ça qui fait que les rumeurs sont très suivis et qu'un final il se vend.


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour en revenir a l'Apple Watch 5 , je ne suis toujours pas persuader d'une sortie prochaine


Que tu aies acheté une Serie 4 et que tu souhaites que ça reste le tout dernier modèle pendant 3 ans, c'est humain mais intellectuellement c'est du déni !
Pour rappel: Watch originale sortie en avril 2015, Serie 1 & 2 en septembre 2016, Serie 3 en septembre 2017, Serie 4 en septembre 2018... il ne faut pas être devin pour prédire la Serie 5 en septembre 2019...

La seule vraie question c'est de savoir quel sera l'angle marketing pour en vendre, quel sera le "plus-produit" qui fera se ruer les hésitants aux bracelets connectés, qui fera renouveler les possesseurs de Serie 1 & 2, qui fera craquer les pingres pour la 5 plutôt que la 4 moins chère !?
_Tout en rappelant bien sûr qu'un nouveau design est exclu (quand bien même certains persistent sans doute à penser qu'une Watch ronde sortira un jour !)._


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Que tu aies acheté une Serie 4 et que tu souhaites que ça reste le tout dernier modèle pendant 3 ans, c'est humain mais intellectuellement c'est du déni !



Oh non , vous vous trompé , si une nouvelle Apple Watch sort , je serais acheteur , je suis un fan de montre 
La seule chose qui me fais douter , c'est le manque de rumeurs sur sa sortie


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

Je pense que si la montre est autonome , les ventes vont exploser , car beaucoup de personnes ne possédant pas d'iPhone, vont pouvoir acheter cette Apple Watch


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Apple Watch (...) fan de montre


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxymore 



Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que si la montre est autonome , les ventes vont exploser , car beaucoup de personnes ne possédant pas d'iPhone, vont pouvoir acheter cette Apple Watch


La réponse effectivement se trouve un peu dans Watch OS 6 qui rend l'app-store et les MàJ système autonomes, reste juste à rendre l'installation indépendante (ou à développer une app de jumelage Android), et le marché des 80% de non-possesseurs d'iPhone s'ouvre à Apple.

Je pense qu'on est d'accord pour dire que le suivi des cycles menstruels ou les alertes de bruits dangereux ne sont pas des killers-features permettant l'achat spécifiquement pour cela, donc la piste "santé" la plus plausible est l'analyse du sommeil.
Apple a implémenté un prémice de fonction au sein de l'app Horloge dans l'iPhone (qui s'intitule sobrement "Sommeil") mais surtout Apple a racheté Beddit il y a suffisamment longtemps pour que cela accouche d'une belle implémentation dans la Serie 5.
Si c'est cela, cela implique finalement une autre vraie fonction (puisque la Watch serait utilisée 24h/24): la gestion de la batterie, et donc par ricochet une recharge ultra-rapide, donc un chargeur par induction revu.

Au final tout arrivera (et un capteur de glycémie aussi forcément), mais dans quel ordre ?
Soit Apple implémente encore d'autres fonctions "santé" et en fait un device ultra-complet et incontournable, crée le désir puis envahit le marché Android (faiblard au niveau design et dispersé au niveau des OS, donc une grosse carte à jouer pour les apps), soit Apple fait le contraire en ouvrant à Android puis en faisant évoluer son bracelet ensuite.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

Il y a des rumeurs sur un bracelet qui possède un APN


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

Sans doute plus pour de la reconnaissance faciale que pour de la photo.
J'avais créé un sujet qui n'avait pas soulevé les foules: https://forums.macg.co/threads/appareil-photo-pour-aw.1287003/#post-13087578


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

En tout cas si la Serie 5 devient autonome, je vais me reposer la question d'un duo Watch + iPad Mini en remplacement d'un iPhone


----------



## Vanton (28 Juillet 2019)

Faut quand même se dire qu’historiquement Apple utilisait ses produits périphériques (iPod puis iPhone à ses débuts) pour vendre ses produits classiques (le Mac, avant). En gros, l’iPod a longtemps été un cheval de Troie, qui rentrait par la porte et faisait rentrer le Mac par la fenêtre. L’iPhone avait sans doute le même but mais il a rapidement pris une proportion bien supérieure au Mac et c’est finalement lui aujourd’hui qui représente le cœur de métier d’Apple. Et l’Apple Watch avait certainement pour but, sur un marché du smartphone de plus en plus concurrentiel, de stimuler les ventes d’iPhone, de limiter les passages sur android. 

C’est pour ça que l’ouverture au marché android m’étonnerait un peu... C’est autant de ventes d’iPhone en moins. C’est acter le fait que les clients passent à la concurrence parce que l’iPhone ne séduit plus autant et qu’il faut pour continuer à vendre cette montre se focaliser  sur un autre marché. 

C’est d’autant plus étrange que les services, le nouveau dada d’Apple, ne sont pas essentiels sur cette montre. À part Apple Music qui y tourne, je vois mal les clients lire ou regarder des vidéos sur leur montre. Je ne vois donc pas vraiment ce qu’Apple aurait à y gagner. Perdre des ventes d’iPhone tout en ne pouvant facturer des services juste pour écouler quelques montres de plus ? Ça m’intrigue


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> En tout cas si la Serie 5 devient autonome, je vais me reposer la question d'un duo Watch + iPad Mini en remplacement d'un iPhone


C'est un bon duo


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est d’autant plus étrange que les services, le nouveau dada d’Apple, ne sont pas essentiels sur cette montre. À part Apple Music qui y tourne, je vois mal les clients lire ou regarder des vidéos sur leur montre. Je ne vois donc pas vraiment ce qu’Apple aurait à y gagner. Perdre des ventes d’iPhone tout en ne pouvant facturer des services juste pour écouler quelques montres de plus ? Ça m’intrigue


C'est vrai que cela semble assez illogique


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Et l’Apple Watch avait certainement pour but, sur un marché du smartphone de plus en plus concurrentiel, de stimuler les ventes d’iPhone, de limiter les passages sur android


Ton analyse est très juste mais Apple a plus à gagner à vendre des Watch aux très nombreux possesseurs d'Android qui n'ont que des trucs énormes au poignet (qui essayent de pasticher de vraies montres analogiques) ou des OS très limités (sans magasin d'apps ou très très pauvre), plutôt que d'essayer de garder quelques iPhone-users tentés de switcher.
Un iPhone-user qui trouve les prix éhontés sera de toute façon tenté de passer du côté obscur, et c'est pas en remettant dans le boudin 500€ pour une Watch et/ou 200€ pour des AirPods que son opinion va s'adoucir (au contraire).

Je commence d'ailleurs à voir un nombre non négligeable d'AirPods portés par des possesseurs de smartphones Android 
Et Apple ne vend pas ses produits à prix coûtant pour se rincer sur les services (contrairement à une boîte comme Nespresso): Apple fait de belles marges sur le hardware. Donc plus ils vendent de matos, plus ils gagnent de l'argent.
Or les relais de croissance sont certes dans les pays émergents (mais les difficultés en Chine et en Inde les ont sans doute convaincus de ne pas miser que sur ce levier) mais aussi chez les personnes non équipées.
Et comme tu l'as justement dit l'iPod a longtemps été un cheval de Troie... auprès des utilisateurs Windows qui face à la qualité du produit, à son efficience, à son soft très supérieur, a pu (aussi) permettre de remonter nettement les parts de marché du Mac.

_Apple c'est un écosystème et ce depuis la notion de "hub numérique" chère à Jobs sur le tout premier iMac qui devenait l'épicentre photo/ musique/ bureautique... (avec notamment la suite iLife).
Basculer vers l'iPhone et l'iPad parce que l'ordinateur s'essoufflait c'était bien, tout comme maintenant ils basculent vers les services parce que les smartphones s'essoufflent (et que le digital wearable est encore balbutiant, sans parler des objets connectés pour la maison).
Mais j'imagine qu'Apple a bien compris ni qu'ils ne pourront pas uniquement devenir un groupe de contenus (Music, TV+, Arcade...) sinon ce ne sera qu'un Netflix en puissance, ni qu'ils ne pourront devenir un revendeur de produits et services pour d'autres (on voit que CarPlay a du mal et que ça ne rapporte pas grand-chose si ce n'est garder les iPhone-users dans leur voiture, et donc que la revente d'un système de conduite autonome - projet Titan - ou encore la revente d'un OS - comme Windows ou Android ne mènera pas loin - ces 2 protagonistes commençant justement à faire du hardware - Surface, Pixel... - car c'est dans la maîtrise totale de l'écosystème que se trouve la clef)._


----------



## fousfous (28 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> En tout cas si la Serie 5 devient autonome, je vais me reposer la question d'un duo Watch + iPad Mini en remplacement d'un iPhone


Voila pourquoi apple ne fera pas ça, un iPhone fait gagner beaucoup plus d'argent qu'un iPad Mini qui rapport presque rien.


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

@fousfous 
Je ne pense pas cependant que ce cas de figure (Watch + iPad Mini vs iPhone) devienne la norme pour autant


----------



## fousfous (28 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> @fousfous
> Je ne pense pas cependant que ce cas de figure (Watch + iPad Mini vs iPhone) devienne la norme pour autant


Ils ne prendront pas le risque, et surtout ça risque d'être watch + android.


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

@fousfous: Je ne suis pas d'accord !
Je pense qu'à Cupertino ils ont trop le melon pour penser à un exode d'iPhone-users vers Android, et je persiste à penser que la Watch n'est pas un bouclier contre le switch (ce n'est pas une Watch qui retiendra un iPhone-user de passer chez Android)... et quand bien même une poignée quitterait l'iPhone, la perte serait je pense négligeable comparativement au gain apporté par les palettes de Watch qui seraient vendues aux Android-users (qui sont déjà sur Android et qui n'achèteront pas d'iPhone juste pour pouvoir utiliser la Watch).


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

Pour que la watch soit indépendante , il faut aussi que les opérateurs soient au point , et la je doute


----------



## Vanton (28 Juillet 2019)

Honnêtement, elle va servir à quoi à un utilisateur android ? 

Les fonctions santé sont indépendantes de la plateforme mais le reste ?


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour que la watch soit indépendante , il faut aussi que les opérateurs soient au point , et la je doute


C'est vrai.
Sauf si Apple développe conjointement une app qui lie la Watch à Android: tout se gère depuis la Watch (interaction, téléchargement d'apps, MàJ OS) mais avec la data qui vient du smartphone (ou du wifi quand connecté).
_Je ne dis pas que c'est easy mais Apple a su vendre des paquets d'iPod aux Windows-users (une fois qu'ils avaient fait le deuil du tout Firewire)._



Vanton a dit:


> Les fonctions santé sont indépendantes de la plateforme mais le reste ?


Quel reste !? 
Blague à part, ça impliquerait plutôt que l'app Santé soit liée à iCloud et qu'on puisse la consulter sur le web, comme Notes, Mail, Pages...
Le reste aussi est indépendant de la plateforme (y compris Apple Music) puisque surtout lié à l'app-store, le plus gros problème serait Siri peut-être ?
Mais je le répète: quel choix de smartwatches ont les Android-users qui soit à peu près looké, et surtout avec une taille contenue _(que perso j'appelle "normale", parce qu'à 46 ou 48mm, les montres horlogères ne sont pas très fréquentes, donc à 40 ou 44mm, on est juste sur du normal, perso je porte du 39mm et je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir un poignet de poulet)_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2019)

Le choix d'une watch est plus facile pour les utilisateurs d'Android que pour ceux de Apple !


----------



## ibabar (28 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le choix d'une watch est plus facile pour les utilisateurs d'Android que pour ceux de Apple !


Ben non... d'une part elles sont toutes moches, d'autre part pour les Apple-users il n'y a qu'un seul choix !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Ben non... d'une part elles sont toutes moches, d'autre part pour les Apple-users il n'y a qu'un seul choix !


Moches ? a chacun ses gouts  , en attendant , il y a plus de choix de modèle et de budgets différents


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juillet 2019)

Moi c’est la seule chose qui me retiendrait pour un Switch général. Mais comme j’ai cassé ma Watch


----------



## ibabar (29 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moches ? a chacun ses gouts  , en attendant , il y a plus de choix de modèle et de budgets différents


Désolé pour le hors-sujet... je suis prêt à changer d'avis... si tu peux m'indiquer une référence d'une smartwatch qui fasse moins de 40mm de diamètre et moins de 1cm d'épaisseur !??


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Désolé pour le hors-sujet... je suis prêt à changer d'avis... si tu peux m'indiquer une référence d'une smartwatch qui fasse moins de 40mm de diamètre et moins de 1cm d'épaisseur !??



Tout ce qui fait plus  de 40 mm de diamètre et plus de 1 cm d’épaisseur est moche  alors ?


----------



## ibabar (29 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tout ce qui fait plus  de 40 mm de diamètre et plus de 1 cm d’épaisseur est moche  alors ?


Non, il y aussi des modèles de moins de 40mm de diamètre/ 1cm d'épaisseur qui sont moches aussi


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Non, il y aussi des modèles de moins de 40mm de diamètre/ 1cm d'épaisseur qui sont moches aussi



L’Apple Watch 3  38 mm ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Mais je le répète: quel choix de smartwatches ont les Android-users qui soit à peu près looké, et surtout avec une taille contenue _(que perso j'appelle "normale", parce qu'à 46 ou 48mm, les montres horlogères ne sont pas très fréquentes, donc à 40 ou 44mm, on est juste sur du normal, perso je porte du 39mm et je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir un poignet de poulet)_ ?


Alors pour la taille de l'Apple Watch la dimension est prise dans l'autre sens par rapport aux montres traditionnels, c'est pour ça que les dimensions peuvent sembler plus grandes.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

Il y a quelques rumeurs sur une version céramique et une version titane 
https://www.watchgeneration.fr/appl...os-6-des-apple-watch-titane-et-ceramique-8609


----------



## fousfous (18 Août 2019)

Céramique on titane ça peut-être sympa, ça peut changer de l'alu (j'aime pas l'acier aussi).
Mais bon j'ai déja une série 4 donc je vais pas changer


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Céramique on titane ça peut-être sympa, ça peut changer de l'alu (j'aime pas l'acier aussi).
> Mais bon j'ai déja une série 4 donc je vais pas changer


Je m'inquiète plus pour le tarif


----------



## fousfous (18 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je m'inquiète plus pour le tarif


C'est pour ça c'est une bonne nouvelle d'avoir déjà la série 4 ^^
On va dire que la prochaine fois que je voudrais acheter une Watch je serais riche!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

La forme devrait ne pas changer


----------



## Vanton (25 Août 2019)

C’est probable en effet. Juste après une refonte majeure, il y aura peut être quelques menus ajustements. Mais on peut s’attendre à un design global identique.

Hâte de voir ce que va donner le titane, même si je ne serai pas client.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est probable en effet. Juste après une refonte majeure, il y aura peut être quelques menus ajustements. Mais on peut s’attendre à un design global identique.
> 
> Hâte de voir ce que va donner le titane, même si je ne serai pas client.


Tu n'aime pas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Août 2019)

J'ai testé la série 4 en magasin. Finalement le modèle 40mm me convient mieux, je trouve le 44 trop gros (c'est ça d'avoir de petits poignets).
A voir ce que donnera la série 5


----------



## Vanton (25 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai testé la série 4 en magasin. Finalement le modèle 40mm me convient mieux, je trouve le 44 trop gros (c'est ça d'avoir de petits poignets).
> A voir ce que donnera la série 5



J’avais une Series 0 42mm que je trouvais un peu grosse. J’ai pris une Series 4 40mm et sur mon petit poignet c’est bien mieux !



Jura39 a dit:


> Tu n'aimes pas?



Je n’ai pas de référence, je n’ai jamais vu (ou du moins réalisé en voyant) de montre en titane. Je pense que je peux aimer. 

Mais ayant une Series 4 je ne compte absolument pas changer cette année. Et le prix risque toute façon d’être assez dissuasif.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai testé la série 4 en magasin. Finalement le modèle 40mm me convient mieux, je trouve le 44 trop gros (c'est ça d'avoir de petits poignets).
> A voir ce que donnera la série 5


Certainement la mème


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> J’avais une Series 0 42mm que je trouvais un peu grosse. J’ai pris une Series 4 40mm et sur mon petit poignet c’est bien mieux !


Moi c'est le contraire , la 40 mm fait très petite


----------



## Mcbm (25 Août 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est probable en effet. Juste après une refonte majeure, il y aura peut être quelques menus ajustements. Mais on peut s’attendre à un design global identique.
> 
> Hâte de voir ce que va donner le titane, même si je ne serai pas client.



Pareil, j’aimerais bien voir la version titane même si moi non plus je ne serais sans doute pas client. Quoique...


----------



## lostOzone (25 Août 2019)

J’aimerai bien pouvoir charger mon Apple Watch avec un chargeur QI classique et pas un truc propriétaire. En plus si les rumeurs sur l’iPhone sont vraies ça permettrait de charger la watch avec l’iPhone dernière génération.


----------



## fousfous (25 Août 2019)

Après le titane Apple a quand même une histoire de déboire avec, donc faut pas se précipiter dessus!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

C'est surtout le tarif que j'ai envie de voir


----------



## Vanton (25 Août 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Après le titane Apple a quand même une histoire de déboire avec, donc faut pas se précipiter dessus!



S’il n’est pas peint ça devrait aller [emoji57]


----------



## Mcbm (25 Août 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Après le titane Apple a quand même une histoire de déboire avec, donc faut pas se précipiter dessus!



Quel genre de déboire ?


----------



## Vanton (26 Août 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> Quel genre de déboire ?



Le PowerBook G4 Titanium dont la peinture tombait, surtout. Et plus récemment l’Apple Card, qui à peine lancée a déjà des soucis de finition trop fragile.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Plus beaucoup de jours avoir de voir ce qu'elle donne


----------



## yabr (7 Septembre 2019)

theoriquement nouvel ecran et nouveau processeur,meilleure autonomie...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> theoriquement nouvel ecran et nouveau processeur,meilleure autonomie...


Nouvel écran?


----------



## Vanton (7 Septembre 2019)

Technologie plus économe peut être ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Technologie plus économe peut être ?


A voir


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

Un écran toujours allumé


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2019)

C'est light comme nouveauté, un peu comme la série 3. 
Ils ajoutent une nouveautés longtemps demandé pour compenser mais l'utilité douteuse.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est light comme nouveauté, un peu comme la série 3.
> Ils ajoutent une nouveautés longtemps demandé pour compenser mais l'utilité douteuse.


Je plussoie,
pas trop de surprise de cette nouvelle Watch


----------



## lostOzone (10 Septembre 2019)

Peut être une meilleure autonomie si elle peut être paramétrée écran éteint.
J’ai commandé je suis quand même fan de l’écran allumé en permanence. Souvent quand je tourne le poignet elle ne s’allume pas car je tiens mon bras bien à l’horizintale.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Peut être une meilleure autonomie si elle peut être paramétrée en cran éteint.
> J’ai commandé je suis quand même fan de l’écran allumé en permanence.


Tu a commandé ??


----------



## lostOzone (10 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu a commandé ??



Oui à l’instant. Les commandes sont ouvertes pour les iPad et Watch


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Oui à l’instant. Les commandes sont ouvertes pour les iPad et Watch


Tu a choisi quel modèle ?


----------



## lostOzone (10 Septembre 2019)

Nike+ 44 alu gris avec bracelet sable par contre livraison le 9 octobre [emoji51]


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Nike+ 44 alu gris avec bracelet sable par contre livraison le 9 octobre [emoji51]


Cellulaire ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2019)

J’ai toujours la toute première version et du coup ce cinquième opus avec son écran allumé en permanence me fait de l’œil. Cela devient enfin intéressant je trouve. J’ai bien fait d’attendre. Par contre, je comprend les personne ayant une série 4 voir 3. Il n’y a pas d’urgence à acquérir cette nouvelle itération qui n’apporte que peu de changements.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

Je suis surpris de ne plus voir le boitier en acier Noir sidéral


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Souvent quand je tourne le poignet elle ne s’allume pas car je tiens mon bras bien à l’horizintale.



J’ai ce soucis 9 fois sur 10. C’est pénible. Obligé de faire de très grands mouvements pour voir l’heure où une notification. Quand cette dernière n’est pas déjà disparue en plus.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J’ai toujours la toute première version et du coup ce cinquième opus avec son écran allumé en permanence me fait de l’œil. Cela devient enfin intéressant je trouve. J’ai bien fait d’attendre. Par contre, je comprend les personne ayant une série 4 voir 3. Il n’y a pas d’urgence à acquérir cette nouvelle itération qui n’apporte que peu de changements.


L'écran allumé en permanence n'est pas une gène ?
C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas trop de changement avec la 4


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J’ai ce soucis 9 fois sur 10. C’est pénible. Obligé de faire de très grands mouvements pour voir l’heure où une notification. Quand cette dernière n’est pas déjà disparue en plus.


Moi c'est le contraire , elle s'allume trop souvent !


----------



## lostOzone (10 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cellulaire ?



Oui j’ai changé. J’ai pris bracelet platine. J’ai gagné 5 jours pour la livraison. J’aime bien les cadrans Nike+ ça me donne l’impression d’être sportif [emoji3] et le bracelet en silicone plein il me plait pas. 



gwen a dit:


> J’ai ce soucis 9 fois sur 10. C’est pénible. Obligé de faire de très grands mouvements pour voir l’heure où une notification. Quand cette dernière n’est pas déjà disparue en plus.



Oui c’est pénible. Dommage qu’il n’y ai pas moyen de personnaliser le mouvement d’allumage de l’écran. Du coup cette séries 5 va me faire remettre une Apple Watch [emoji846]


----------



## yabr (10 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi c'est le contraire , elle s'allume trop souvent !


Moi je trouve cela très bien cet écran allumé en permanence 
J’attendais la série 5 espérant une baisse de la 4 ...finalement la 4 disparaît du catalogue !!!
Vous pensez qu’il reste encore des 4
En applstore ? Vont ils les baisser ????
J’avoue être un peu déboussolé


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Moi je trouve cela très bien cet écran allumé en permanence
> J’attendais la série 5 espérant une baisse de la 4 ...finalement la 4 disparaît du catalogue !!!
> Vous pensez qu’il reste encore des 4
> En applstore ? Vont ils les baisser ????
> J’avoue être un peu déboussolé


C'est vrai que la 4 n'est plus dispo


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2019)

Les prix ont augmenté, c'est étonnant vu les nouveautés. Je pense que c'est à cause de la taxe trump qu'Apple tente de compenser en étalant les coûts sur tout le monde.


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai que la 4 n'est plus dispo


Comme ils avaient fait disparaître le 2 lors de la sortie de la 3. Quand les nouveautés sont limités c'est ce qui se passe pour que ça ne se voit pas sur le comparateur.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Les prix ont augmenté, c'est étonnant vu les nouveautés. Je pense que c'est à cause de la taxe trump qu'Apple tente de compenser en étalant les coûts sur tout le monde.


J'ai pas fais attention aux tarifs c'est quoi la différence avec la 4 ?


----------



## Tony 11 (10 Septembre 2019)

La nouvelle apple watch franchement je reste sur ma faim .
Par contre les nouveautés en bracelet sont tops . La boucle sport gris d ancre est pas mal du tout.


----------



## lostOzone (10 Septembre 2019)

Je viens de regarder j’ai payé 20€ de plus que l’an dernier pour le même modèle en séries 4. C’est vrai que l’augementation n’est pas trop justifié.


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai pas fais attention aux tarifs c'est quoi la différence avec la 4 ?


30€ est plus je crois sur la version de base.


----------



## yabr (10 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Comme ils avaient fait disparaître le 2 lors de la sortie de la 3. Quand les nouveautés sont limités c'est ce qui se passe pour que ça ne se voit pas sur le comparateur.


Oui mais non ...ils auraient dû faire partir la 3 et garder la 4 ....ils ont voulu faire un prix d’appel ...
Il ne me reste plus qu’a Dénicher une 4 d’occasion


----------



## yabr (10 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> 30€ est plus je crois sur la version de base.


Avec l’ecran allumé en permanence ,la différence de prix est largement justifiée .....pour moi cette version 5 est parfaite ....je ne la prendrai pas cette année ...j’ai d’autres priorités


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> 30€ est plus je crois sur la version de base.


Et sur la version acier ? 
le noir sidéral n'existe plus?


----------



## yabr (10 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et sur la version acier ?
> le noir sidéral n'existe plus?


Non n’existe plus ....


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Non n’existe plus ....


Etrange c'était une belle couleur


----------



## yabr (10 Septembre 2019)

Oui je suis bien d’accord ,c’etait Assez qualitatif


----------



## Mcbm (10 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Non n’existe plus ....



Le modèle acier noir sidérale existe encore. Elle est en vente à partir de 749€ en 40mm et 799€ en 44mm. Au passage, elles ont pris 50€ de plus par rapport au modèle identique en série 4 de l’année dernière.


----------



## Mcbm (10 Septembre 2019)

Je n’ai pas résisté, je viens de commander une série 5 44mm en titane avec le bracelet sport kaki. Livraison le 24/09.


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Avec l’ecran allumé en permanence ,la différence de prix est largement justifiée .....pour moi cette version 5 est parfaite ....je ne la prendrai pas cette année ...j’ai d’autres priorités


Pour la série 4 on a eu une baisse de prix, donc une augmentation de prix aussi violente pour aussi peu de nouveautés c'est vraiment bof je trouve.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> Le modèle acier noir sidérale existe encore. Elle est en vente à partir de 749€ en 40mm et 799€ en 44mm. Au passage, elles ont pris 50€ de plus par rapport au modèle identique en série 4 de l’année dernière.


Oui , je l'avais pas vu
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-w...M/A&preSelect=false&product=Z0YQ&step=detail#


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Moi je trouve cela très bien cet écran allumé en permanence
> J’attendais la série 5 espérant une baisse de la 4 ...finalement la 4 disparaît du catalogue !!!
> Vous pensez qu’il reste encore des 4
> En applstore ? Vont ils les baisser ????
> J’avoue être un peu déboussolé



Il y aura du destockage chez les revendeurs. Genre les APR, la Fnac, Darty, Boulanger, etc. Avec sans doute de belles offres sur les modèles en acier qui vont avoir du mal à se vendre. Je pense que le black friday devrait aussi être assez intéressant pour vider les vieux stocks.


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Les prix ont augmenté, c'est étonnant vu les nouveautés. Je pense que c'est à cause de la taxe trump qu'Apple tente de compenser en étalant les coûts sur tout le monde.



C’est possible mais je me demande si ce n’est pas en lien avec la personnalisation des bracelets aussi. Maintenant on peut facilement choisir le modèle sympa que l’on désire sans se retrouver avec un bête bracelet blanc ou noir sur les bras... Ça leur fait perdre une vente de bracelet accessoire donc ils compensent probablement avec un prix de la montre plus élevé...


----------



## lostOzone (11 Septembre 2019)

Y a plus de stockage. Alors finalement l’augmentation est justifiée pour les sportif qui ont Apple Music et des AirPods. 
16 Go de plus en musique c’est comfortable.


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Y a plus de stockage. Alors finalement l’augmentation est justifiée pour les sportif qui ont Apple Music et des AirPods.
> 16 Go de plus en musique c’est comfortable.


Perso je n'utilise pas du tout le stockage de la watch, et le principe de l'innovation c'est d'offrir mieux pour moins chère. Si les prix augmentaient à chaque fois que c'était amélioré je te dis pas les prix à la fin.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Y a plus de stockage. Alors finalement l’augmentation est justifiée pour les sportif qui ont Apple Music et des AirPods.
> 16 Go de plus en musique c’est comfortable.


C'est combien le stockage de la watch 5?


----------



## lostOzone (11 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est combien le stockage de la watch 5?



32 vs 16 sur la séries 4


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Perso je n'utilise pas du tout le stockage de la watch, et le principe de l'innovation c'est d'offrir mieux pour moins cher. Si les prix augmentaient à chaque fois que c'était amélioré je te dis pas les prix à la fin.



Ça fait déjà un moment qu’Apple ne propose plus que mieux pour PLUS cher... [emoji57]

Ça a été le cas récemment pour les AirPods 2 par exemple. Le vrai nouveau modèle avec recharge sans fil est vendu 50€ de plus que l’ancien. Sans parler de l’iPhone X et de ses successeurs. Mais aussi des Mac. Et des iPad Pro. Ça fait presque 10 ans, surtout depuis la mort de Jobs en fait, qu’Apple n’arrête pas de faire ça. On sort un MacBook Pro Retina hors de prix et on conserve le Pro non retina au même prix qu’avant (2012). On sort un MacBook retina censé remplacer le Air à un prix stratosphérique et on conserve le vieux Air au catalogue (2015). On sort un iPad Pro 11" hors de prix et on conserve le modèle 10,5" au catalogue sans baisse de prix (2018). Y a des dizaines d’exemples. Le pencil 2 plus cher que le 1 conservé au même prix alors qu’il a 3 ans...

À une époque, le temps passant, on avait mieux pour le même prix. Aujourd’hui ça n’est plus aussi évident. Apple fait traîner ses vieux produits, dont le rapport qualité prix s’effondre. Et sort des nouveaux modèles toujours plus chers.


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça fait presque 10 ans, surtout depuis la mort de Jobs en fait


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi la dessus, même après la mort de job on avait des baisses de prix sur les anciens modèles et même les nouveaux pouvaient être moins chère.
C'est récemment depuis la baisse des ventes qu'Apple fait ça sur tout.


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2019)

L’iPhone n’a fait qu’augmenter. Il a presque doublé son prix en 8 ans. L’iPad également a beaucoup augmenté. Le Mac j’en parle même pas... T’as pas une config correcte sur un MacBook Pro 15" à moins de 3500€... Pour moi c’est une évidence. J’avais les tarifs des options des Mac il y a 10 ans. En 2 ou 3 ans tu doublais la ram et la capacité du disque pour un prix identique voire inférieur. Depuis la mort de Jobs ça stagne, Apple se contentant d’ajouter des options toujours plus ruineuses. On est toujours à 128 Go sur les entrées de gamme Air et Pro...


----------



## yabr (11 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai que la 4 n'est plus dispo


evidemment,elle etait trop proche de la 5 et aurait pu géner les ventes de la 5...ils ont preféré la supprimer et conserver la 3 ,bien dépassée,qui ne fera pas ombrage à la 5...j'avoue que ce tour de passe passe,je ne m'y attendais vraiment pas ;(
du coup,sur LBC,les vendeurs de serie4,ont remonté les prix !


----------



## IannF (11 Septembre 2019)

J'aime beaucoup le fait qu'elle reste allumée la 5 et c'est pour cela que je vais upgrade perso 

*Note de la modération : Merci d'éviter les petites annonces*


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> evidemment,elle etait trop proche de la 5 et aurait pu géner les ventes de la 5...ils ont preféré la supprimer et conserver la 3 ,bien dépassée,qui ne fera pas ombrage à la 5...j'avoue que ce tour de passe passe,je ne m'y attendais vraiment pas ;(
> du coup,sur LBC,les vendeurs de serie4,ont remonté les prix !


C'est une bonne stratégie pour vendre la 5


----------



## IannF (11 Septembre 2019)

Pardon pour l'annonce


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Sympa la boussole


----------



## Vanton (13 Septembre 2019)

Pour moi c’est assez gadget. Je ne me sers pas de ma montre pour me guider. Mais je suppose que ça peut avoir un intérêt pour certains


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour moi c’est assez gadget. Je ne me sers pas de ma montre pour me guider. Mais je suppose que ça peut avoir un intérêt pour certains


Oui un peu comme sur l'iPhone


----------



## stefff13 (18 Septembre 2019)

l histoire de l écran allumé en permanence me plait , j'ai toujours trouvé un peu dérangeant le fait de tourner le bras pour lire l heure. Il m'est arrivé que mon mouvement de poignée n’était pas assez franc du coup j'avais l’écran noir arf  cela m'ennuyé profondément  voir m'emm. ) . J’espérai un modèle plus réactif mais du coup que l’écran reste  allumé en permanence alors je fonce . Si tout vas bien j ai commandé le modèle sport pour vendredi prochain. Le boum techno pour moi sera plus intéressant car j ai la série 3 .


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2019)

stefff13 a dit:


> l histoire de l écran allumé en permanence me plait , j'ai toujours trouvé un peu dérangeant le fait de tourner le bras pour lire l heure.



Ah , mème avec l'écran allumé , vous allez devoir tourner Le Bras pour lire l'heure


----------



## fousfous (18 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah , mème avec l'écran allumé , vous allez devoir tourner Le Bras pour lire l'heure


Pfff la watch ne se tourne même pas automatiquement pour voir l'heure... je garde ma série 4 alors!


----------



## Michael003 (19 Septembre 2019)

Hmm, je pense qu'il est temps de dire au revoir à ma chère Séries 2


----------



## yabr (19 Septembre 2019)

bjr
pensez vous que demain la watch 5 sera en vente a l'applestore  pour les gens qui n'ont pas fait de précommande???? y aura  t il du stock ou juste les modèles  d'expo?
les grandes enseignes darty fnac...auront elles des modeles à emporter tout de suite?
merci


----------



## Mcbm (19 Septembre 2019)

En général, il y a toujours un peu de stock dans les Apple store au moment des sorties des nouveaux modèles. L’année dernière, ça avait été le cas alors que la série 4 n’était pas disponible avant plusieurs semaines sur le site. Je n’avais pas précommandé ma série 4 acier, sur le site, les délais s’allongeait de jours en jours. J’étais allé à l’Apple store le jour de la sortie et j’avais réussi à avoir le modèle que je voulais. 

Cette année, j’ai précommandé une série 5 en titane 44mm. Je dois la recevoir demain.


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2019)

La titane est vraiment sexy... Je n’aurais pas une 4, j’étudierais sérieusement la question ! 

Pour les dispos chez les revendeurs, elles sont probables mais certainement limitées. Il ne faut donc pas trop traîner, sous peine de se retrouver avec un choix de couleur limité, par exemple. 

Quant à l’écran toujours allumé... Il faudra toujours tourner le poignet pour voir les notifications donc je pense que ça ne réglera pas tous les problèmes. Mais effectivement pour jeter un œil sur l’heure discrètement, ça sera plus simple.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

La version titane , me fait penser a la version Alu  quand je regarde sur le site Apple


----------



## fousfous (19 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> La titane est vraiment sexy... Je n’aurais pas une 4, j’étudierais sérieusement la question !


Bof on dirait qu'elle est toute abimée, et les ajustements avec le bouton du coté donne l'impression que c'est juste une copie.


----------



## Mcbm (19 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> La titane est vraiment sexy... Je n’aurais pas une 4, j’étudierais sérieusement la question !
> 
> Pour les dispos chez les revendeurs, elles sont probables mais certainement limitées. Il ne faut donc pas trop traîner, sous peine de se retrouver avec un choix de couleur limité, par exemple.
> 
> Quant à l’écran toujours allumé... Il faudra toujours tourner le poignet pour voir les notifications donc je pense que ça ne réglera pas tous les problèmes. Mais effectivement pour jeter un œil sur l’heure discrètement, ça sera plus simple.



J’aime beaucoup la titane, en revanche, ce qui m’inquiète, c’est les problèmes d’Apple et du titane que tu m’avais expliqué sur un post ou tu le disais que le titane des Apple cards et d’un autre truc s’abîmait. Si je vois qu’elle s’abîme vite, je la retournerai. 

Personnellement, l’écran toujours allumé ne m’intéresse pas, perso, j’en vois pas trop l’utilité surtout que j’ai l’impression qu’avec watchOS 6, l’écran est plus sensible au mouvement du poignet, j’ai l’impression que l’écran s’allume plus facilement qu’avec watchOS 5


----------



## yabr (19 Septembre 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> J’aime beaucoup la titane, en revanche, ce qui m’inquiète, c’est les problèmes d’Apple et du titane que tu m’avais expliqué sur un post ou tu le disais que le titane des Apple cards et d’un autre truc s’abîmait. Si je vois qu’elle s’abîme vite, je la retournerai.
> 
> Personnellement, l’écran toujours allumé ne m’intéresse pas, perso, j’en vois pas trop l’utilité surtout que j’ai l’impression qu’avec watchOS 6, l’écran est plus sensible au mouvement du poignet, j’ai l’impression que l’écran s’allume plus facilement qu’avec watchOS 5


le fait que l'ecran s'allume tout le temps,me plait bien....je pensais prndre une 4  d'occasion(dans les 260€) mais je cois que je vais quand même partir sur une 5 alu nike 44....
un truc qui m'ennuie : je dispose d'un iphone 6s+,dont j'ai fait changer la batterie chez apple ,fin 2018...il est comme neuf  et me convient à 100%...sulement j'ai bien peur que su je passe sur une apple watch 5,je sois obligé de passer l'iphone sous ios 13 ! et là ça me fout la trouille...je crian que ça l'achève.....pensez vous que watch os 6 puisse marcher avec ios 12?????


----------



## fousfous (19 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> un truc qui m'ennuie : je dispose d'un iphone 6s+,dont j'ai fait changer la batterie chez apple ,fin 2018...il est comme neuf et me convient à 100%...sulement j'ai bien peur que su je passe sur une apple watch 5,je sois obligé de passer l'iphone sous ios 13 ! et là ça me fout la trouille...je crian que ça l'achève.....pensez vous que watch os 6 puisse marcher avec ios 12?????


T'es obligé d'avoir iOS 13 pour watchOS 6, mais après c'est sensé être plus rapide donc pas de problèmes.


----------



## yabr (19 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> T'es obligé d'avoir iOS 13 pour watchOS 6, mais après c'est sensé être plus rapide donc pas de problèmes.


et si j'achete une aw 4 d'occasion...devrais je aussi passer sous ios 13 si je decide de la garder sous watch os 5??? je crains vraiment de finir avec une brique si je passe mon iphone 6s sous ios13..(deja autrefois,) je ne voulais pas le passer sous ios 12


----------



## fousfous (19 Septembre 2019)

Si tu es sous watchOS 5 tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir iOS 13.
Mais une brique t'exagères un peu quand même.


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Bof on dirait qu'elle est toute abimée, et les ajustements avec le bouton du coté donne l'impression que c'est juste une copie.



T’as toujours été un grand fan de l’alu de toute façon [emoji1]

Perso j’ai toujours préféré la version inox. Mais ce côté brossé de la titane me plaît beaucoup. 

Par contre je suis d’accord avec toi, j’ai vu une photo où le bouton du côté semblait bizarre... Je regarderai en boutique demain ce qu’il en est réellement mais c’est étrange.


----------



## yabr (19 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Si tu es sous watchOS 5 tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir iOS 13.
> Mais une brique t'exagères un peu quand même.


Je suppose quand même que Watch os 6 est obligatoirement sur aw5?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> T’as toujours été un grand fan de l’alu de toute façon [emoji1]
> 
> Perso j’ai toujours préféré la version inox. Mais ce côté brossé de la titane me plaît beaucoup.
> 
> Par contre je suis d’accord avec toi, j’ai vu une photo où le bouton du côté semblait bizarre... Je regarderai en boutique demain ce qu’il en est réellement mais c’est étrange.



Hâte d'avoir ton avis sur ce modèle Titane


----------



## Mcbm (19 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> et si j'achete une aw 4 d'occasion...devrais je aussi passer sous ios 13 si je decide de la garder sous watch os 5??? je crains vraiment de finir avec une brique si je passe mon iphone 6s sous ios13..(deja autrefois,) je ne voulais pas le passer sous ios 12



J’ai un iPhone 6s pour le boulot, je l’ai passé sur iOS 13.1 et il fonctionne parfaitement même mieux que iOS 12.4.1. Je le trouve plus fluide, plus rapide que sur iOS 12.4.1


----------



## fousfous (19 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> T’as toujours été un grand fan de l’alu de toute façon


Je t'avoue que j'ai eu un espoir sur la titane en voyant l'Apple card! Mais au final j'ai pas été satisfait par la finition (enfin de toute façon j'aurais pas changé, j'aurais juste bavé dessus ^^)

Pour le bouton c'est peut-être la même image qu'on a vu, tu nous donnera ton avis du coup et des que j'aurais l'occasion j'irais voir en vrai de toute façon!


----------



## yabr (20 Septembre 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> J’ai un iPhone 6s pour le boulot, je l’ai passé sur iOS 13.1 et il fonctionne parfaitement même mieux que iOS 12.4.1. Je le trouve plus fluide, plus rapide que sur iOS 12.4.1


Et concernant l’autonomie ? C’est resté pareil ?


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La version titane , me fait penser a la version Alu  quand je regarde sur le site Apple


J'ai la même impression, faudrait voir direct en boutique !


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2019)

Bon j’ai pu passer à l’Apple Store cet aprem (c’est cool d’être en voyage lors de la sortie des iPhone et des Watch quand on n’a pas d’Apple Store à Toulouse [emoji1]) et me faire un avis sur les nouveaux produits ! 

Il y avait beaucoup de nouveautés sur le plan cosmétique... Ils avaient presque tout en démo. J’ai pris quelques photos, vraiment pas exceptionnelles mais bon ça vous renseignera toujours un minimum.

Pour les modèles titane j’ai pu les comparer aux deux autres et je suis assez mitigé... J’aime beaucoup l’aspect satiné, plus brillant que l’alu et moins que l’inox. Mais je pense que ce revêtement sera très fragile... Le modèle de démo qui n’était en place que depuis ce matin comportait déjà pas mal de griffures. C’est assez inquiétant. Les deux autres finitions étaient en bien meilleur état, mais bon elles avaient dû attirer bien moins de monde.


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2019)

Le modèle noir avait l’air en meilleur état. Je pense que son revêtement DLC doit bien aider, comme sur les modèles inox. 









J’ai pas mal d’autres photos aussi moyennes en stock, notamment des nouveaux bracelets et du modèle céramique. Je tenterai de poster ça dans la journée.


----------



## lostOzone (21 Septembre 2019)

Le titane c’est pourri. Ça se raye et ça ne se poli pas. Il me semble qu’il y a un grade de titane qui se poli mais je doute que ce soit le cas sur l’Apple Watch.
Vivre l’acier et la céramique [emoji79]


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

Merci pour tes photos Vanton ,
Bon du coup , je suis heureux d'avoir mon Apple Watch Noir Sidéral en Acier


----------



## yabr (21 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merci pour tes photos Vanton ,
> Bon du coup , je suis heureux d'avoir mon Apple Watch Noir Sidéral en Acier


moi la version alu m'ira tres bien...noir sideral ou alu chrome,je ne sais pas encore...version nike...donc je dois encore patienter 15 jours


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2019)

Merci pour les photos 
Pour moi la plus belle est définitivement l'acier avec bracelet sport blanc, mais beaucoup trop cher pour ce que c'est


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

L'alu est assez fragile , je préfère aussi la version acier


----------



## duke90000 (21 Septembre 2019)

La version nike a une date de sortie plus tardive aussi cette année ? 
Elle n’est pas dispo en Apple
Store de suite je pense?
Personne n’en parle ou alors je n’ai pas lu


----------



## lostOzone (21 Septembre 2019)

Michael003 a dit:


> Merci pour les photos
> Pour moi la plus belle est définitivement l'acier avec bracelet sport blanc, mais beaucoup trop cher pour ce que c'est



Bof 220€ de différence sur la version alu cellulaire en 44mm. Et en plus y a surtout une vitre sapphire donc peu de chance de la rayer. 



Jura39 a dit:


> L'alu est assez fragile , je préfère aussi la version acier



Pareil. Je vais passer à l’acier [emoji3]
C’est terrible cette année j’ai changé de 3x de commande [emoji848]



duke90000 a dit:


> La version nike a une date de sortie plus tardive aussi cette année ?
> Elle n’est pas dispo en Apple
> Store de suite je pense?
> Personne n’en parle ou alors je n’ai pas lu



Je crois qu’elle sort en décalée tous les ans. Et oui j’ai une livraison au 4 octobre de prévue mais je vais annuler pour prendre l’acier. C’est la meilleure date qui était dispo sur l’Apple Store.


----------



## fousfous (21 Septembre 2019)

Ah oui la titane ne fait vraiment pas top! En noir on dirait juste celle en alu grise sidéral, les designers se sont un peu perdu la, ils ont a tout prix voulu mettre une watch en titane mais pour se différencier des autres mettre une finition bof.
A la limite ils auraient du mettre la fiction de l'acier et virer l'acier mais bon ça aurait pas permis de la vendre plus chère.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Septembre 2019)

Zut, j'ai oublié de regarder les boitiers...
Il faut dire qu'il y avait du monde en magasin ce matin 

En tout cas, l'écran toujours allumé est sympa. Luminosité suffisante pour moi (en magasin en tout cas)


----------



## lostOzone (21 Septembre 2019)

J’ai récupéré une acier 44 chez Boulanger. Magnifique. Beaucoup mieux que mon ancienne séries 4 en alu [emoji3]


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Bof 220€ de différence sur la version alu cellulaire en 44mm. Et en plus y a surtout une vitre sapphire donc peu de chance de la rayer.


Je t'avoue que je la trouve beaucoup plus belle en acier qu'en alu, mais je comptais partir sur une alu 44m gps (le cellulaire ne m'intéresse pas), donc ça fait 320€ de différence avec la même configuration en acier, 800€ ça fait un peu beaucoup pour de la brillance^^


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2019)

Voilà des photos du modèle céramique, avec son bracelet Sport et le bracelet cuir jaune qu’Apple met en avant avec.


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2019)

À noter qu’Apple a bien fait les choses : les clous sont bien coordonnés. 

Sur la photo les bracelets « offerts » avec les modèles Édition ont bien le clou en titane ou en céramique. Oui parce que les modèles Édition sont tous fournis avec deux bracelets : un au choix du client et un Sport exclusif.






De gauche à droite : 
- Sport rouge à clou inox argent
- Sport gris clair à clou titane naturel 
- Sport gris foncé à clou titane noir sidéral
- Sport blanc coton à clou céramique blanc


----------



## lostOzone (22 Septembre 2019)

Trop bien ce modèle céramique [emoji3]
Je n’ai pas eu la patience d’attendre la dispo en livraison [emoji3525]
Puis le tarif me refroidit un peu. C’est pas une montre suisse qui dévalue très peu dans le temps. A la prochaine itération sa valeur va descendre en flèche. Et je suis toujours tenté de changer surtout que je ne trouve pas l’autonomie excellente avec l’AOD. C’est même beaucoup moins bien que la 4. Qui terminait la journée avec souvent avec au moins 50% d’autonomie. La c’est plus dans les 20% avec une journée démarrée assez tard. C’est encore un peu tôt pour avoir un chiffre définitif. Mais ça s’annonce comme pas terrible.


----------



## Dead head (22 Septembre 2019)

Message d'Apple. L'Apple Watch Series 5 GPS + Cellular, boîtier en acier inoxydable noir sidéral de 44 mm, bracelet Boucle Sport poil de chameau, que j'ai commandée le 17 septembre et qui devait me parvenir entre le 30 septembre et le 3 octobre, me parviendra peut-être quelques jours plus tôt.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2019)

Vraiment pas belle cette version céramique 
ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2019)

Bon alors , c'est quoi la différence entre la 4 en acier noir sidéral et la Watch 5 ? 
Aucun changement a l'extérieur  ?


----------



## yabr (22 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon alors , c'est quoi la différence entre la 4 en acier noir sidéral et la Watch 5 ?
> Aucun changement a l'extérieur  ?


Je ne pense pas ;((
Je ne suis pas fan non plus des versions céramique ....je trouve que ça fait plastic 
Ma préférée est l’a titane brossé ,mais je ne la prendrai pas ,à cause de son prix ...


----------



## Vanton (23 Septembre 2019)

Pour continuer avec les photos... J’ai pu essayer le bracelet à maillons sur l’Apple Watch Edition en titane. Et ça rend étonnamment bien. Le boîtier de la montre a le même aspect brossé que le bracelet.

Par contre la couleur est peut être différente en lumière naturelle, je ne sais pas... Mais sous l’éclairage un peu jaune de l’Apple Store elle est très proche malgré les métaux différents.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2019)

Très sympa


----------



## Dead head (25 Septembre 2019)

Mon Apple Watch Series 5 GPS + Cellular, boîtier en acier inoxydable noir sidéral de 44 mm devrait me parvenir aujourd'hui, soit avec une semaine d'avance sur le délai initialement prévu.


----------



## Alexmy490 (29 Septembre 2019)

Tu as une photo stp pour pouvoir comparer avec la titane noir sidéral que j’envisage de m’acheter prochainement ? Pour voir la différence. Merci


----------



## Dead head (30 Septembre 2019)

Non, je n'ai pas de photo. Pour la comparaison, le mieux, je crois, est de la faire directement sur le site d'Apple, où les conditions de luminosité sont les mêmes, j'imagine, pour tous les types de montre. À ce qu'il m'a semblé, l'acier inoxydable est plus brillant que le titane.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas de photo. Pour la comparaison, le mieux, je crois, est de la faire directement sur le site d'Apple, où les conditions de luminosité sont les mêmes, j'imagine, pour tous les types de montre. À ce qu'il m'a semblé, l'acier inoxydable est plus brillant que le titane.



+1


----------



## Vanton (30 Septembre 2019)

Bof le site d’Apple n’est pas hyper fiable niveau couleurs... 

Le mieux c’est de les prendre en main. Finalement l’idéal c’est de commander les deux et de renvoyer celle qui ne convient pas, quand on n’a pas d’Apple store où les comparer directement...


----------

